# Exchange came through



## classiclincoln (Aug 17, 2011)

We put in to swap our week 49 Ren Aruba unit for any of the gold II resorts on the Spanish Mediterranean coast for next summer.  While we were waiting, our friends put together an eastern Mediterranean cruse (Italy, Greece & Croatia).  We booked it, and said it would be really nice if we could get either the week before or after the cruise.  Well, just got confirmed into Macdonald Dona Lola Resort 6/30/12 to 7/7/12.  We're psyched, because we'll stay at the resort for a week, then off to Venice for the cruise!

Anyone stayed there?  On line reviews look good.  We'll need a car for the week and things to do; never too early to start the list!


----------



## Lingber (Aug 18, 2011)

H
ow long ago did you put in the request? We were thinking of doing the same thing.  Thanks!


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't actually remember, but it was after we got back from the Ren Aruba in April.


----------

